
Ask HN: Could I build a browser that doesn't support JavaScript? - npchampion
Wondering if it&#x27;s possible, what problems might be encountered along the way, if it has been tried.  Let&#x27;s get a discussion going.
======
archived22
I wish someone create one.

It will solve problem of cross site tracking. However lot of sites will break
because of their over dependence on javascript.

Have you ever tried browsing by turning javascript off. A lot of garbage just
does not get loaded.

~~~
npchampion
Yeah, realistically it would only work with sites specifically designed for
that browser. Don't think interoperability would be the goal with something
like this.

------
npchampion
To clarify, I meant to say "a browser that supports a different language than
Javascript".

It does seem like WebAssembly is the answer here, but would be cooler (I
think) if that sort of thing was built from scratch.

------
gvb
Already available...

Chrome: Turn off Javascript support - chrome://settings/content/javascript

Firefox: Install NoScript and disable Javascript support.

Both have the advantage that you can whitelist sites that you trust.

------
nonsapreiche
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Links_(web_browser)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Links_\(web_browser\))

------
gus_massa
Can you just fork Chromium and // the support of JavaScript?

~~~
npchampion
That's probably what I'll try first if I do give it a go. Either chromium or
firefox.

